# How to Make Magnetic Pouch



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

Hi all,

What is the best way to place a magnet in the pouch? Is there a tutorial on this?

(I simply glued the magnet to the centre of the pouch but it is too clumsy).

thanks,

jazz


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

QUOTE; (I simply glued the magnet to the centre of the pouch but it is too clumsy).

I hear ya.


----------



## BrokenPins (Feb 10, 2013)

Buy 'em from Rayshot!  When I received an order of pouches from him I abandoned the idea of making my own. They're that good.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

If I were to do it, I would make a template.. out of something where I can line up my working pouch on. with the template I would mark the center and fasten it with a *nail* on something like a piece of 2x4, then place the working pouch on the template and the magent should self center. make sure the head is the same size or smaller than the magnet.

That's just a suggestion,, I am sure with this, and some experimenting you can figure out an easier way of doing it that works for you.

LGD


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

BrokenPins said:


> Buy 'em from Rayshot!


Hi BrokenPins, thanks for the lead; I am well aware of Rayshot's work and once I might buy from him; however, slingshot making - practically all aspects of it - for me is a therapy so I try to make as much of the parts by muself.

Hi Lightgeoduck,

Thanks for the ideas soon I will try them out.

cheers,

jazz


----------



## BrokenPins (Feb 10, 2013)

jazz said:


> BrokenPins said:
> 
> 
> > Buy 'em from Rayshot!
> ...


I understand completely - had a serious smile on my face shooting my first natural that I'd carved then cut and tied bands for with a self made pouch. Very satisfying 

The first time I ever held one of Ray's pouches I knew that I could not replicate the quality he achieves so I only cut specialty pouches now. Especially at his asking price - they are a bargain for the time and effort it would take me and I'd rather be carving anyway haha

LGD's solution is great tho! If you're near a harbor freight they sell 10 packs of appropriately sized rare earth magnets, think they were $1 on sale.

Good luck!


----------



## Snakefeeder (May 1, 2016)

You might try getting some neodymium bb's (maybe 4mm) and securing it to the back of the pouch with superglue, then go over the that with either some thin leather or teflon tape. A 4mm bb is plenty strong enough to hold 10mm ammo.


----------



## hainfelder (Oct 19, 2014)

i use 4x2mm round neodym magnets laminated in between two thin leather pouches ... comfortable shooting ... not much of a loss in speed


----------

